# the sperm water test



## sar35

does anyone remember the sperm/cm test where u put it in a glass of water and depending on whether it sinks or floats u can tell what it is...sorry its vague but if you've seen the thread you will know what i mean....

thanks girls xx


----------



## _Hope_

Not seen it, sound interesting tho! x


----------



## kitten2

I know the one you mean! Can't remember though if it's the sperm that dissolves or the EWCM? Think it's the sperm that disappears, in my experience of EWCM, it's super strong and doesn't break up in water. Sorry, that's a vague reply too. hope someone else can remember x


----------



## sausages

Yeah, it's sperm that dissolves in water. CM will just ball up.

You don't have to use a glass either, just run the tap and have a play. Or you can even just play with it in your fingers without water. Sperm will not stand up to much fiddling with, but EWCM will just stretch and stretch. 

Also, if it's been like 12 hours or something since DTD it's unlikely that what you're seeing is sperm.


----------



## sar35

sausages said:


> Yeah, it's sperm that dissolves in water. CM will just ball up.
> 
> You don't have to use a glass either, just run the tap and have a play. Or you can even just play with it in your fingers without water. Sperm will not stand up to much fiddling with, but EWCM will just stretch and stretch.
> 
> Also, if it's been like 12 hours or something since DTD it's unlikely that what you're seeing is sperm.

Thanks xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ah yes I have heard thos too - ewcm will form a clump apparently. never tried it myself!


----------



## Megg33k

yeah, EWCM won't rinse off... not even a little... sperm will! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

lol I love that test. There was a thread a while back that had that. It was pretty cool.


----------

